# Open Office 2



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

mais qu'en est il d'OpenOffice 2 sur mac a l'état
est ce que NeoOffice va le supporter????


----------



## FjRond (27 Avril 2005)

Une version 1.9.93 est disponible depuis quelques jours:
http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/2.0/m93/


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Mai 2005)

Pour NeoOffice, non pas pour le moment, ils ont développé sur la branche 1.1.2 (la seule dispo quand ils ont commmencé)


----------

